# curious



## BobKat (Nov 26, 2012)

just curious i dont want to start a fight but do athiests believe in anything as far as to where people came from?


----------



## Four (Nov 27, 2012)

BobKat said:


> just curious i dont want to start a fight but do athiests believe in anything as far as to where people came from?



Hmm? What do you mean?

We come from our parents just like everyone else!

As a species, we came from the African Savannah


----------



## BobKat (Nov 27, 2012)

i mean do they believe in anything? or do they just think people magically appeared?


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 27, 2012)

I've been wondering the same thing


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 27, 2012)

Four said:


> As a species, we came from the African Savannah



Dang!!!I thought we crawled up out of the mud like a tadpole or something.


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 27, 2012)

I think this will tie nicely into the ancient alien thread.


----------



## BobKat (Nov 27, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Dang!!!I thought we crawled up out of the mud like a tadpole or something.



that would explain alot about some people


----------



## hummdaddy (Nov 27, 2012)

BobKat said:


> i mean do they believe in anything? or do they just think people magically appeared?



you think we magically appeared ,if you believe the bible version ....


----------



## BobKat (Nov 27, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> you think we magically appeared ,if you believe the bible version ....[/QUO
> 
> do they believe in any Higher being at all (God)?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 27, 2012)

BobKat said:


> hummdaddy said:
> 
> 
> > you think we magically appeared ,if you believe the bible version ....[/QUO
> ...


----------



## BobKat (Nov 27, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> BobKat said:
> 
> 
> > Atheist do not believe in a higher being at all. That's what an Atheist is. Also "they" are on this forum. You can ask "them" what they believe in.
> ...


----------



## Four (Nov 28, 2012)

BobKat said:


> I didnt mean any offence just always wondered if "atheists" believed in anything like life after death and that such. thank you.



No life after death, no god(s) no devil(s) no ghosts, no heaven no he11, etc

I think most atheists will tell you they assume death will be experienced much like pre-birth.


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 28, 2012)

I dreamed I went for a walk in the woods.  It was a very old forest.  The trees were tall and older than my Grandfather.  The tops blocked out the sun only letting in light here and there.  The forest floor was bare.

As I walked, Brother Bear and Brother Wolf came and walked beside me.  I looked foward to these walks for their council was wise, and they had much to say.  We talked about many things.  We talked about good times and told stories of great things we had seen and done.  We talked about nourishing rain in summer and the cold blanketing snow of winter.

We stopped and made a fire.  I lit a pipe and we pondered what had been discussed.  I had a question to ask.  "Brother Bear, your wisdom is great and you have seen much.  What happens when we die?"  He stared into the fire as he thought.  When he spoke, his voice rumbled.  "We are one with Mother Earth.  From the moment we are born, to the moment we take our last breath, we depend on Her for survival.  She provides shelter from the rain, water and food for sustenance.  When we die, we return to the earth and become the very water and food that sustained us.  It is The Great Circle."

We sat in silence.  I poked the fire and sparks swirled up into the night.  "Thank you for your wise words Brother Bear.  I have one more question to ask.  Do we have a soul?"  "Yes."  He replied.  "Everything that lives has a lifeforce.  Much as you live on in the grass of the field and the water of the stream, your spark must return to fuel the fire."  

As I thanked them for their council, Brother Bear and Brother Wolf got up and walked into the night.


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 28, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> As I thanked them for their council, Brother Bear and Brother Wolf got up and walked into the night.


I shot Brother Bear the very next morning. He now warms my feet in the living room. Brother Wolf has evaded me but soon will join Brother Bear. I hope you have back up council.


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 28, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> I shot Brother Bear the very next morning. He now warms my feet in the living room. Brother Wolf has evaded me but soon will join Brother Bear. I hope you have back up council.



Wow.  That is suprisingly crass.


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 28, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> Wow.  That is suprisingly crass.


If you think that is crass, you should have heard what he told me with his last breath.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 28, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> If you think that is crass, you should have heard what he told me with his last breath.



That's funny.

I have a Jewish neighbor who told me a joke about Jesus' dying words.  Wanna hear it?


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 28, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> If you think that is crass, you should have heard what he told me with his last breath.







			
				ambush80 said:
			
		

> I have a Jewish neighbor who told me a joke about Jesus' dying words. Wanna hear it?



Yes.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 28, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Yes.



PM sent.

There is another one with a punch line about "just hanging around" but I can't remember it.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 28, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> PM sent



Returned


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 28, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Returned



It's always funnier to laugh at someone else's God.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 28, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> It's always funnier to laugh at someone else's God.



Agreed.


----------



## Oconostota (Nov 28, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> I dreamed I went for a walk in the woods.  It was a very old forest.  The trees were tall and older than my Grandfather.  The tops blocked out the sun only letting in light here and there.  The forest floor was bare.
> 
> As I walked, Brother Bear and Brother Wolf came and walked beside me.  I looked foward to these walks for their council was wise, and they had much to say.  We talked about many things.  We talked about good times and told stories of great things we had seen and done.  We talked about nourishing rain in summer and the cold blanketing snow of winter.
> 
> ...



I like that parable!  That way of thinking holds just as much, if not more, water in my mind as that thick book that was translated, compiled, and twisted to fit a certain pattern.  And the one to last do it batted for the other team.  Yes, King James was gay.  I just can't put much "faith" in what that compilation says.

Not a single person on this Earth knows anything at all about what is what, in the "big picture" stuff.  Believing is not knowing.  I think it is either so simple that nobody will ever "see" it, or it is far beyond the intellectual capability of any human to ever "see".  Circular logic only works in the imagination, I think.

I will never stop thinking, wondering and trying to figure it all out, though.  I don't disbelieve that there is a creator.  I tend to think that there is.  But I do not at all believe in the biblical God.  A smiling, loving old man in a grey beard, looking down from the heavens?  Yeah, right.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 28, 2012)

Oconostota said:


> I like that parable!  That way of thinking holds just as much, of not more, water in my mind as that thick book that was translated, compiled, and twisted to fit a certain pattern.  And the one to last do it batted for the other team.  Yes, King James was gay.  I just can't put much "faith" in what that compilation says.
> 
> Not a single person on this Earth knows anything at all about what is what, in the "big picture" stuff.  Believing is not knowing.  I think it is either so simple that nobody will ever "see" it, or it is far beyond the intellectual capability of any human to ever "see".  Circular logic only works in the imagination, I think.
> 
> I will never stop thinking, wondering and trying to figure it all out, though.  I don't disbelieve that there is a creator.  I tend to think that there is.  But I do not at all believe in the biblical God.  A smiling, loving old man in a grey beard, looking down from the heavens?  Yeah, right.



Of you're gonna believe in a god it might just as well be the old bearded man.  I prefer to picture him as Chinese, though.


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 28, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> That's funny.
> 
> I have a Jewish neighbor who told me a joke about Jesus' dying words.  Wanna hear it?


Hear it? At one time in my life, I probably originated it.


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 28, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> If you think that is crass, you should have heard what he told me with his last breath.



I wrote this story this morning to illustrate how someone might look at creation that lived outside the influence of middle eastern religion. I get the impression that you don't like it.  Care to elaborate?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 28, 2012)

Oconostota said:


> I like that parable!  That way of thinking holds just as much, of not more, water in my mind as that thick book that was translated, compiled, and twisted to fit a certain pattern.  And the one to last do it batted for the other team.  Yes, King James was gay.  I just can't put much "faith" in what that compilation says.
> 
> Not a single person on this Earth knows anything at all about what is what, in the "big picture" stuff.  Believing is not knowing.  I think it is either so simple that nobody will ever "see" it, or it is far beyond the intellectual capability of any human to ever "see".  Circular logic only works in the imagination, I think.
> 
> I will never stop thinking, wondering and trying to figure it all out, though.  I don't disbelieve that there is a creator.  I tend to think that there is.  But I do not at all believe in the biblical God.  A smiling, loving old man in a grey beard, looking down from the heavens?  Yeah, right.



You think it might be like The Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Oconostota (Nov 28, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> You think it might be like The Wizard of Oz?



Is that sarcasm or humor?

Or do you really think that joker "up there", with a very sick sense of humor is really a smiling, loving entity?

One of my theories is that just as soon a one human being figures it out - POOF!, game over - all gone.  Everything obliterated and start all over again to alleviate the creator's boredom, perhaps?


----------



## BobKat (Nov 28, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> I dreamed I went for a walk in the woods.  It was a very old forest.  The trees were tall and older than my Grandfather.  The tops blocked out the sun only letting in light here and there.  The forest floor was bare.
> 
> As I walked, Brother Bear and Brother Wolf came and walked beside me.  I looked foward to these walks for their council was wise, and they had much to say.  We talked about many things.  We talked about good times and told stories of great things we had seen and done.  We talked about nourishing rain in summer and the cold blanketing snow of winter.
> 
> ...



i like this.


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 28, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> I wrote this story this morning to illustrate how someone might look at creation that lived outside the influence of middle eastern religion. I get the impression that you don't like it.  Care to elaborate?


I liked it. Perhaps I should have doubled the winking emoticon. You had me at Brother Bear.


----------



## pnome (Nov 28, 2012)

BobKat said:


> i mean do they believe in anything? or do they just think *people magically appeared*?



Isn't this exactly what the Bible says happened?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 28, 2012)

Oconostota said:


> Is that sarcasm or humor?
> 
> Or do you really think that joker "up there", with a very sick sense of humor is really a smiling, loving entity?
> 
> One of my theories is that just as soon a one human being figures it out - POOF!, game over - all gone.  Everything obliterated and start all over again to alleviate the creator's boredom, perhaps?



Neither, just something about the movie. I was refering to the way the movies depicts God.

The Wizard of Oz takes the audience on a journey with Dorothy the purpose of which is to show that God is not the answer to all problems. Dorothy sees that religion is wicked, and God is a fraud. She sees that Oz, representing both Heaven and - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -, is nothing more than a dream. She learns that the power to solve problems, if those problems can be solved at all, is within her.

http://www.helium.com/items/611518-reflections-atheism-in-the-wizard-of-oz


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 28, 2012)

pnome said:


> Isn't this exactly what the Bible says happened?



Lurker!!!!


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 28, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Neither, just something about the movie. I was refering to the way the movies depicts God.
> 
> The Wizard of Oz takes the audience on a journey with Dorothy the purpose of which is to show that God is not the answer to all problems. Dorothy sees that religion is wicked, and God is a fraud. She sees that Oz, representing both Heaven and - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -, is nothing more than a dream. She learns that the power to solve problems, if those problems can be solved at all, is within her.
> 
> http://www.helium.com/items/611518-reflections-atheism-in-the-wizard-of-oz



Ever watch the Wizard of Oz while listening to Pink Floyd's _Dark Side of the Moon_ album?


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 28, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> I liked it. Perhaps I should have doubled the winking emoticon. You had me at Brother Bear.



Cool.  I took your killing reference to be a dig.  Glad to see it wasn't.


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 28, 2012)

BobKat said:


> i like this.



Thanks!  That story is of my imagining, but I would wager many Native Americans had similar stories.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 28, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> Ever watch the Wizard of Oz while listening to Pink Floyd's _Dark Side of the Moon_ album?



No but i've always wanted too.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 28, 2012)

Oconostota said:


> I like that parable!  That way of thinking holds just as much, of not more, water in my mind as that thick book that was translated, compiled, and twisted to fit a certain pattern.  And the one to last do it batted for the other team.  Yes, King James was gay.  I just can't put much "faith" in what that compilation says.
> 
> Not a single person on this Earth knows anything at all about what is what, in the "big picture" stuff.  Believing is not knowing.  I think it is either so simple that nobody will ever "see" it, or it is far beyond the intellectual capability of any human to ever "see".  Circular logic only works in the imagination, I think.
> 
> I will never stop thinking, wondering and trying to figure it all out, though.  I don't disbelieve that there is a creator.  I tend to think that there is.  But I do not at all believe in the biblical God.  A smiling, loving old man in a grey beard, looking down from the heavens?  Yeah, right.



I don't what to rain on the parade here...but faith as christians know it is not about, "What happens when we die or Michelangelo di Lodovico Buonarroti Simoni's pictorial depiction of the divine, or Dante Alighieri's  poetic depiction of hades---even when these are the infantile conceptions of well meaning sunday school teachers...or stuned students. The god of christians is all about life and the living in relationship with others...both people and nature and also the sciences.

You are right to believe that " A smiling, loving old man in a grey beard, looking down from the heavens" ...is a crock because so do christians, other than what christian children and immature christians might come up with according to their individual capacities, due to their development in the life span, to understand.

So the god some might have a hissy fit about and believe is christian is not at all God. And where some discount christians as superstituous for this, they are to be forgiven.


----------



## Oconostota (Nov 28, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Neither, just something about the movie. I was refering to the way the movies depicts God.
> 
> The Wizard of Oz takes the audience on a journey with Dorothy the purpose of which is to show that God is not the answer to all problems. Dorothy sees that religion is wicked, and God is a fraud. She sees that Oz, representing both Heaven and - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -, is nothing more than a dream. She learns that the power to solve problems, if those problems can be solved at all, is within her.
> 
> http://www.helium.com/items/611518-reflections-atheism-in-the-wizard-of-oz



Oh, ok - I see.  I haven't watched that movie since forever.  Actually, last time was back when I was still somewhat of a sheep, and didn't completely think for myself.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 28, 2012)

So how'd we get here guys? The guy who started the thread must be wondering..


----------



## pnome (Nov 28, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> Lurker!!!!



Busted.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 29, 2012)

ross the deer slayer said:


> So how'd we get here guys? The guy who started the thread must be wondering..



Check "the guys" profile..........


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 29, 2012)

bullethead said:


> Check "the guys" profile..........



Oops.....


----------



## BobKat (Dec 3, 2012)

The guys a girl.... but i would love to hear your opinions on how we got here


----------

